# Fragen zum Teichbau



## simon (12. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen
hier nun die nächsten newbiefragen
also wir haben gerade unseren garten angelegt und dabei gleich nen teil für den teich abgetrennt.das haben wir mit sandstein*bruchstein*umringt und ne fläche von 3x6 meter in herzform freigelassen.dort soll sich der teich reinlegen.
im teich sollen mal koi´s und goldfische schwimmen.
so grob überschlagen werden es wohl 5-6000 liter.
nun die fragen
wie tief soll er werden?wieviel stufen brauch man oder soll man machen und wie tief die jeweiligen stufen??soll man die stufen mit 90° wie ne treppe  oder ehr flacher??was fülle ich dann später ein sand,kies,lehm ,teicherde oder leg ich das mit kleinen bruchsteinen aus? was ist am sinnvollsten?
dann mal zum __ filtersystem  habe mir eins angesehn von oase laut beratung das beste*kost auch so* muss es das sein oder gibts gute günstigere anbieter?
den rand wollt ich mit mörtel machen als anhebung  und die folie drüberschieben,um dann die letzten 10-20 cm bis zu den bruchsteinen mit kies auffüllen zu können und auch bepflanzen zu können.
hier hab ich oft was von kapilarwirkung gelesen was hat das zu bedeuten und wie kann ich dem zuvorkommen??
naja dat wars erstmal
gruss simon
p.s. waren aber bestimmt nicht die letzten fragen


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hi Simon,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!*

Sei mir nicht böse, aber bitte lies dich erstmal in den Fachbeiträgen durch.

Danach überdenke deine Fragen nochmal und stelle die noch übriggebliebenen.


----------



## simon (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

warum denkst du ich hätte das nicht getan??
gruss simon


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

weil da z. B. drin steht 


wieviel Stufen er haben sollte und 
wie tief diese sein sollten und
ob man teicherde verwenden sollte und
du dann wüsstest was eine Kapillarsperre bzw. -wirkung ist.

Sonst noch fragen?


----------



## simon (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo  frank
da hast du schon sehr recht mit den fragen
aber diese stelle ich ja nicht weil ich zu faul zum suchen bin sondern weil in vielen beiträgen dann wieder unterschieden wird in verschiedenen teicharten und fischarten was den teichbau angeht.
deshalb diese fragen weil ich ja den einen meinen teich bauen will und das soweit möglich fach- und fischgerecht.
ich denke wenn man sowie ich seit einiger zeit informationen sammelt is irgentwann der kopf einfach nur dicht.
und weil ich den eindruck hatte beim lesen das hier eine gute stimmung herscht und die user hilfsbereit sind habe ich hier gefragt.
und diese pauschalen *nimm doch einfach die suche*bekommt man leider viel zu oft in foren wo man doch einfach nur einwenig hilfe sucht um alles bissle einfacher zu machen.
deshalb sorry für die fragen   und ich werde dann eben suchen und mir daraus was zusammenbasteln.
gruss simon


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Servus Simon

Herzlich willkommen  

Koi   bei 6000 Liter, würde ich dringendst empfehlen, lass es !!!  . Das geht nicht gut.

Die Tiefe sollte mindestens 1,20m (sicherer Frostschutz), wenn geht aber noch tiefer. Dadurch gewinnst du Wasservolumen, was sich wieder in einem stabileren System niederschlägt. 

Die Stufen kannst senkrecht (wenn das Erdreich es zuläßt) oder auch als Schräge ausführen. Senkrecht hat den Vorteil das relativ schnell in die "Tiefe" kommst (Siehe Fachbeitrag von StefanS). 
Wieviele Stufen  , ich führe bei meinem Teich eine einzige aus (-20 - -40 dann gehts schon senkrecht in die Tiefe -80 - 2,85m), letzt endlich kommts auf die Bepflanzung an, die du haben willst.

Filter brauchst nur bei Fischbesatz (Ich gehe jetzt davon aus das du keine Koi einsetzt). Dann reicht diese Anleitung zum Filterbau, ließ dir das einmal durch, eine sehr gute Beschreibung was auf dich zukommen kann. Aber das kannst du dir ersparen wenn du keine Fische in den Teich setzt. Dieser ist genauso schön anzusehen und zu erleben (__ Frösche, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Libellen, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Ringelnatter, etc., ....). Es muß nicht immer Fisch im Teich schwimmen.

Hier steht über die Ufer/Randgestaltung sowie über die Kapillarsperre einiges drin.

Lese dir noch einmal die Fachbeiträge/Themen in Ruhe durch, du bist garantiert nach her fast so schlau wie wir  

Wenn noch Fragen auftauchen, nur her damit, hier wird dir geholfen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## simon (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo helmut(digicat)
ich hab das ganze einsteigerlexicon gestern gelesen von stefans
war sehr lehrreich
aber er schreibt ja auch aus seiner sichtweise.deshalb würde ich ja gern die meinungen von mehreren personen lesen.
ich denke über die längsseite werd ich schräg die abstufung vornehmen und über die breite senkrecht runter weil bis ich den rand noch angelegt hab werden da nur 2,50 bleiben.
auf die kois würd ich nur ungern verzichten  sollen doch nur kleine sein.
ich weiss die wachsen aber dann eben nur 4 oder 5 dat würd ja auch langen.
oder eben tiefer den teich um volumen zu schaffen.
oder meinst du das generell wegen der bauart und mit fertigfilter ungeeignet für koi?
weil es sollte schon ein fertigfilter werden,denn auf eigenbau hab ich ganz ehrlich gesagt nach 17 monaten hausbau keinen  nerv mehr.
ich werd dann die tage mal anfangen und bei bedarf einfach hier nachfragen.
vielen dank für deinen beitrag ohne suchhinweis
gruss simon


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

was StefanS, und nicht nur Stefan, geschrieben hat ist nicht nur seine eigene "Sichtweise" sondern es sind belegbare *Fachbeiträge*. Und genau aus diesem Grund stehen sie auch dort.  Außerdem sind es die Meinungen, bzw. Überzeugungen vieler Mitglieder hier!
Die kleine Spitze am Ende deines Beitrages habe ich schon verstanden. 
Vielleicht verstehst du ja folgendes:
Kannst du dir in etwa vorstellen, wieviel User sich hier tagtäglich neu anmelden und mit den immer gleichen Fragen aufwarten? 
Ich will nicht sagen, das es etliche sind, aber doch einige. Und? Hättest du die Ausdauer immer die gleichen Fragen mit den gleichen Antworten zu bedienen? 
Ich denke eher nicht. Aus diesem Grund ist es auch nicht böse gemeint wenn ich dich mit einem Link auf etwas hinweisen möchte, sondern einfach irgendwie ein wenig ... ich sage mal Zeitersparnis, für mich.  

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Bei 6.000 Litern raten wir eher von Koihaltung ab. 
Noch hast du die Chance deine Einstellung zu überdenken. 
Wenn du diese überaus schön anzusehenden Tiere erst in deinem Teich beherbergst und nachher Probleme mit Wasserqualität, trübem Wasser und Koikrankheiten auftauchen, sage nicht, man hätte dich nicht gewarnt! 
Es soll jetzt nich heißen, das die Probleme zwingend auftauchen, ich sage nur das das Risisko für Anfälligkeiten steigt.

Und jetzt fang bitte nicht an, einfach "drauf los zu buddeln".
Du hast uns noch nicht dein geplantes Projekt vorgestellt.
Wie groß solls denn jetzt werden?
Welchen Filter hast du für die Größe vorgesehen?
Gibt es eine Zeichnung, oder 
einen Profilschnitt, oder ...
... mach doch mal ein Foto von deinem Garten, da wo der Teich hin soll.

Bedenke bitte, wir sind da um dir zu helfen. Nur muss man sich helfen lassen wollen und auch ein gewisses Quantum ein Eigeninitiative an den Tag legen. 
Jetzt lassen sich eventuelle Fehler noch vermeiden, wenn du fertig gebaut hast, wird es sehr schwer sein, diese wieder zu beheben.

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Badener (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

ich bin auch noch ein Anfänger was den Teich betrifft. Aber lass Dir was von erfahrenen Teichbesitzer sagen. Früher oder später wird Dich genau das einholen was dir die Experten vorrausgesagt haben   . Diejenigen die den Teich schon länger haben, mussten sicher schon viel Lehrgeld bezahlen.
Also: Lernen wir von den Erfahrenen und sparen dabei viel Geld und Nerven   .
Mal abgesehen von den armen Fischen. Oder willst Du dein ganzes Leben
auf 8m² verbringen   .

Denk mal drüber nach.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## simon (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo
ich will mir ja wirklich helfen lassen,darum frag ich ja auch.
ich les ja nun auch täglich alle probleme die hier auftauchen mit um diese für mich zu vermeiden.
bilder werd ich am wochenend machen und hier einstellen mal sehen wie dat geht zur not frag ich auch dann wieder.
zum koi nochmal,ich hab hier gelesen pro1000l/1
mit bisslereserven für die fische käm ich auf 5 oder isses weil der teich/pfütze generell ungeeignet sind??also mein 6000 beckchen??
technik könnte ich ja anpassen bzw für den koi passend anschaffen
also als filter hab ich mir mal so ganz unverbindlich einen von oase für ich glaub es waren 6000l angeschaut für 650euro
darum wollt ich ja auch wissen was die leute hier so raten
isses generell ok ein fertigsystem zu kaufen(wär bei mir aus platzgründen eben besser ein kleines kompaktes)
oder bau ich besser selber einen filter
den teich will ich im urlaub ab 10 sep.in angriff nehmen da hab ich 3 wochen zeit für buddeln, betonieren ,folieren,anlegen und bepflanzen
dann einfahren und evtl. die fische dann einfach später einsetzen*hoffentlich noch dieses jahr*
gruss simon


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

Das mit den Bildern am Wochenende ist schon mal ne sehr gute Idee.  
Ich selbst habe keine Koi und antworte jetzt mal mit dem "angeeignetem Wissen" aus den Beiträgen dieses Forums. 
Mit einem Koi auf tausend Litern liegst du richtig. Somit ist dein Teich, wenn es mal 6.000 l werden ausreichend groß für 5 Koi. 
Bedenk aber bitte, das du dann keine anderen mehr neben deinen Koi halten kannst. 
Außerdem ist zu beachten, das Koi gerne im Bodengrund wühlen, sofern der in deinen zukünftigen Teich rein soll. 
Auch kann es sein, das sie das ein oder andere Pflänzchen in deinem Teich zum fressen gern haben könnten. 
Daher empfiehlt es sich immer den Pflanzbereich außerhalb der "Reichweite" der Koi zu legen. 
Will heißen in einen Pflanzgraben oder Pflanzenfilter.
Wenn du dir unbedingt eine gekauften Filter zulegen möchtest, achte darauf, das dieser für ausreichend Teichvolumen *mit Fischbesatz* ausgelegt ist. 
Und auch dann darf er ruhig etwas größer als "empfohlen" ausfallen.  
Um dir genau sagen zu können, ob es mit dem von dir ausgesuchten fünktionieren könnte, müsste man schon eine genaue Bezeichnung haben. 
Ich vermute aber eher, das dieser zu klein sein wird. 
Koihaltung *kann* ein teures Hobby werden. 
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, was die Medikamente kosten, wenn diese Tiere einmal erkranken, aber alleine die Filtertechnik ist, wenn man es vernünftig machen will, um einiges teuerer als beim "normalen Fisch- oder Naturteich".
Aber wie gesagt: Grundsätzlich ist es möglich.  

Dann lese ich das du den Teich im September buddeln, betonieren, folieren, anlegen und bepflanzen willst.
Willst du erst betonieren und dann nachher Folie reinlegen oder meintest du statt folieren laminieren?  
Das ist ein großer Unterschied! Stell das bitte nochmal klar.

Ich würde dir empfehlen dich jetzt schonmal schnellstens nach Pflanzen umzusehen und welche zu besorgen. 
Die Auswahl wird jetzt schon bedeutend geringer. Im September wirst du fast gar nichts mehr bekommen. 
Also jetzt schon mal Pflanzen besorgen und die in ein/zwei Mörtelkübel einsetzen. 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich jetzt Hiebe einheimse: In die Mörtelkübel, und *nur* in diese, würde ich Teicherde einfüllen. Dann wachsen sie besser an. 
Allerdings musst du vor dem einsetzen in den Teich darauf achten, das du die gesamte Erde aus den Wurzeln der Pflanzen wieder herausspülst. 
Ansonsten hast du sofort zu beginn einen viel zu hohen und unnötigen Nährstoffeintrag in deinem neuen Teich.

Und jetzt nehm ich dir noch einen Funken Hoffnung: Fische auf keinen Fall mehr dieses Jahr einsetzen. 
Wenn du mit deinem Teichbau fertig bist, steht der Winter bei uns vor der Tür. Das heißt der Teich geht wie alles andere auch, in seine Ruhephase über. 
Da ist es mit dem einfahren nichts mehr. 
Fische würde ich frühestens gegen Ende des nächsten Frühjahres, wenn nicht sogar erst im nächsten Sommer einsetzen. (Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für Koi!)

Und jetzt überlege noch mal in aller Ruhe und zusammen mit deiner Familie ob ihr euch wirklich einen Koiteich anlegen wollt. 
Denn von hier an gabelt sich der Weg um weiter darauf aufbauen zu können.

<-- Garten-, Fischteich oder Koiteich-->


----------



## Badener (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,
ich hab mir einen Tonnenfilter aus 4 Regentonne a 300 Liter selber gebaut ( Teichvolumen 20.000 Liter).
Bauzeit dafür ca. zwei Samstage. So im groben überschlagen habe ich dafür ca. 500€ ausgegeben ( komplett bestückt ). Wenn ich sehe, dass viele der käuflichen Filter gerade mal einen Bruchteil meiner Filterfläche haben und trotzdem 600€ kosten  . Ich denke mal die Chance ist groß überteuerten Schrott zu kaufen  . 
Unter dieses Link gibts eine Bauanleitung für einen Tonnenfilter
schau mal nach ob er für Dich nicht die bessere Lösung wäre.

Meinen habe ich ähnlich aufgebaut, und funktioniert bis jetzt super.
Den Vortex reinige ich 1 mal die Woche.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## simon (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo frank und micha
als erstes mal freu ich mich sehhhhr darüber das ihr mir helft dat richtige zu tun
also zu frank:
es sollte schon ein koiteich werden,weil deshalb bau ich ja überhaupt einen teich.das die gründeln is ok und pflanzen dürfen se auch fressen wenns sie glücklich macht ich werd dann halt im teich ne planzzone so abtrennen das se da nich rankönnen.
zur bauart schreib ich was wenn die bilder da sind,werde dann die einteilung versuchen zu erklären
ich habe eben nen recht kleinen garten  und da den teich schon durch sandsteineinfassungen  abgeteilt.
deswegen auch der gekaufte filter weil umso mehr platz ich für filter brauch umso weniger is für teichfläche da 
langfristig wollte ich versuchen die filterarbeit pflanzen zu überlassen,so wie ich nachgelesen habe sollte dies möglich sein
deswegen dachte ich das der gekaufte kleine handliche filter dann nur noch den kleinen bachlauf speisen soll

so die bauart
also ich will das mit folie machen
dachte ich grab mich in stufen runter rand -30 dann auf -60 und dann -90  und zum schluss so auf nen -150cm
da meine sandsteineinfassung aber 20 cm oben rausguckt dacht ich ich leg oben nen wall an aus beton und zieh dann da die folie drüber um dann nen graben zu machen der 10-15 breit is um dann die folie -2cm an die steine hochzustellen.
das wäre dann gleichzeitig der überlauf das ja nix von aussen in den teich läuft
ne kapilarsperre brauch ich nicht da ich den wall mit kieselsteinchen auffüllen*is nich soooo schön  aber auch dieses aus platzgründen*
aber sobald die bilder da sind isses besser zu verstehen
und dann nochwas
DAS WIRD MEIN TEICH
da bin ich doch ganz macho da frag ich frauchen nich

noch ne frage an micha du heisst hier badener
bist das auch
ich bins komm aus hockenheim
gruss simon


----------



## Buratino (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,
wollte dir als langjähriger Koihalter einige Ratschläge mit auf den Weg geben.
Den ersten Teich baut man meistens umsonst, den Zweiten für einen guten Freund und den Dritten richtig. Habe auf meinem Weg allerdings auch viel Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen. Bei falscher Planung kann es ein sehr teures Hobby werden und Du mußt Deinen Teich einige Male umbauen bis er Dir gefällt. Um so größer ( bei Dir tiefer) um so besser, die Koi`s brauchen viel Platz um sich richtig entwickeln zu können ( Größe u. Farbe). Kaufe keine Filteranlage die im Grenzbereich Deiner Teichgröße arbeitet
 (z.B. 6000L Teich und Filter auch 6000L), besser eine Nummer größer.
Haßt sonst bei gut gemeinter Fütterung und starker Sonneneinstahlung unnötig Stress für Deine Fische und dem klaren Durchblick. Habe in meinem Teich (72m³) zwei Bodenabläufe und eine Skimmer, einzeln über Schieber zu
regulieren eingebaut, der Boden verläuft in einem Gefälle von ca. 30% um die Schadstoffe abzusaugen. Der Zulauf erfolgt über einen 4 Meter langen Pflanzenfilter zur zusätzlichen biologischen Filterung. Ausreichende Pumpenleistung und die zusätzliche Belüftung mit Sauerstoff für Filter und Teich sind sehr ratsam.
Ich hoffe das ich Dich nicht zu sehr mit meinen Ratschlägen aus der Bahn geworfen habe, aber ein bischen mehr überlegen und planen vermeidet unnötig viele Fehlversuche!!!
Einen schönen Samstag wünscht Buratino aus Lebus!!!!!!


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Buratino,

wo Du doch jetzt schon so ausführlich geworden bist, was Deinen Teich betrifft,.... warum stellst Du Dich nicht mal mit ein paar Fotos bei "Ich und mein Teich" vor?
Wir sind hier alle nämlich gar nicht neugierig auf unser "Gegenüber". :__ nase: 

@Simon
Ich schließe mich den anderen an - Du wirst mit 6000Litern und Koi nicht auf Dauer glücklich! Nach spätestens 2 Jahren wirst Du alles rausreißen (auch die Sandsteinmauer) und vergrößern. Entweder, weil es im Teich geknallt hat oder weil Du mehr Fische/bessere Bedingungen schaffen möchtest. Viele bauen schon nach wenigen Monaten um. 
Spar Dir das Geld und den Aufwand.... und bau lieber einmal und dafür richtig!


----------



## simon (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

moin moin leuts
wie versprochen hier die bilder meiner baustelle
also längste stelle ist 6,40 m breiteste stelle 3,40m
 
links inne ecke soll der filter
 
 
meinste ich reiss dat wieder ab abnette??
 
versuchte oberansicht
der filter soll da links unten hin

so dat warn die bilder
gestern war ich noch beim teichverkauf und hab infos gesammelt
der hat mir das oase biosys set 2 bestehend aus:biotec12 screenmatic,bitron 36c uvc licht und aquamax 12000 empfolen für schlappe 1379 teuros
gibts da was ähnliches vieleicht bissle günstiger??
taugt dat eurer meinung nach was?
die anlage wär für kois geeignet sagte er,was meint ihr?
im übrigen hab ich dem ne skizze gegeben und er hat errechnet das der teich bei 1,10 tiefe 8000liter volumen hätte

gruss simon


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

auch dir hab ich mal ein Pic "geklaut":

 

Das orange eingezeichnete, gestaltet man eigentlich *nachdem* der eigentliche Teich fertig ist.
Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich finde die "Randgestaltung" des Teiches sehr sehr schön; hast du wirklich 1A hinbekommen. Nur:
Die Ufergestaltung, bzw. die Verlegung der Folie im Randbereich wird jetzt umso schwieriger werden. 

Zum O...e Filter kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich keinen solchen verwende und somit über keine Erfahrungen berichten kann, ob gut oder nicht gut.
Aber wir haben bestimmt den einen oder anderen, der mehr darüber berichten kann.  
Der Händler hat errechnet, das der Teich später ca. 8.000 Liter Volumen hat, bei 1,10 m tiefe ... aber er hat dir nicht zu mehr tiefe geraten? 

Ich würde den Teich dann min. 1,5 - 1,7m tief anlegen, auch auf die Gefahr hin steil abfallende Ufer zu erhalten, die nicht bepflanzt werden könne. 
In deinem Fall wäre es vllt. sowieso besser steil, sprich gerade runter zu graben und dafür im hinteren Bereich einen Pflanzenfilter anzulegen. 

Aber wollen erstmal hören, wie die anderen Meinungen sind.


----------



## simon (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo frank
das dachte ich mir ja schon,aber leider schleppen wir nu seit 4 monaten unmengen von sand.haupttäterin war unser hund hexe,so das ich da unbedingt den rollrasen machen wollte,deshalb auch die mähkante.
die teichvergrösserung hab ich mal vorsichtig angesprochen heut mittag und die wurde mit einem lauten nein+fussaufstampfen abgelehnt 
nun ja da is nix mehr zu machen hilft auch alles  nix LEIDER
hund und meerschweinchen haben eben auch ihre platzansprüche

deswegen ja auch der kompackte fertigfilter um platz an dem es gewaltigt mangelt zu sparen.
hab mich ja gestern nacht durch einige  filteranlangen fürn eigenbau gelesen aber dort sind immer 2-4 fässer notwendig und wo soll ich die platzieren oder gar verstecken 
manchmal muss man(n) eben kompromisse eingehen:beeten: 

also dacht ich mir für den teich wie du sagtest ab inne tiefe.
denke da auch an 1,5m und vorn filter mit mini steineinlauf eine pflanzzone die ich mit den übriggebliebenen steinen abtrennen kann so das kein grosser koi was abknabbern kann.
werd das mal versuchen per paint ins bild einzuzeichnen
gruss simon



 

so nachgereicht
gruss simon


----------



## A6er (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo,
bin neu hier und auch gerade am buddeln...
Mir geht es wie "xschnullerx" und unser Teich kann aus Platzgründen auch nicht größer als ca. 5000 Liter ausfallen.
Mein Schwiegervater hat in seinem Garten einen größeren Teich mit 12 Kois und meine Frau ist so von den "lieben Kerlen" angetan, dass sie in usnerer "Pfütze" unbedingt auch Kois haben will.
Nun haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, dass es max. 2-3 Stück werden sollen.

Ich schliesse mich der Filterfrage von xschnullerx an und habe mich auch durch die Prospekte von "Oasen-Produkten" gewühlt. 
Da landet man aber bei locker ca. EUR 850,- EUR für einen "passenden" Filter für nur ca. 4cbm Teich mit Kois incl. Pumpe und UVC-Gerät.
Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass Pumpen > EUR 400,- kosten?
Ist echt Wucher....
Gibt es die nicht günstiger (anderer Hersteller) ohne sehr an Qualität einbüssen zu müssen?
Selbst bauen ist nicht so mein Ding...

Gruß
A6er

Edit:
Meint IHr, so was wäre für 2-3 Kois ausreichend:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-Komp...ryZ19818QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass Pumpen > EUR 400,- kosten?
> Ist echt Wucher....



Du kannst auch ein Pumpe für 59€ kaufen, aber die verbrät so viel Strom, dass ist Wucher.
Ich hatte an meinem ersten Teich mit 6000 Litern den Oase Biotec 5.1 mit einer 6500 l/h Pumpe, hat locker ausgereicht, aber einmal pro Woche Filterreinigung war halt Pflicht.

Zu dem E-Bay Link kann ich nichts sagen, kenne ich nicht.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## simon (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

so wieder ein hallo allerseits
nachdem ich wieder sehr sehr viel gelesen habe hier im forum*es gibt ja wirklich sehr sehr viel an infos für den erbauer eines teiches zu lesen*hätte ich ein paar fragen
da ich leider den rand viel zu früh errichtet habe,dachte ich daran 30cm vor den steinen einen wall auszubilden über den ich flies und folie ziehen könnte.diesen wall würd ich von der höhe her auf als teichoberkante nehmen und in den 30 cm dahinter nen ufergraben für pflanzen ausbilden.
dem graben würde ich dann 1cm tiefer als teichoberkante einen überlauf aus nem 50er HT rohr einsetzen,das kein wasser aus dem graben in den teich laufen kann.
wäre das so richtig??
nun nochmal zu kapilarwirkung
da ich ja relativ steil in die tiefe soll,dachte ich mir die wände zu zememtieren und anschliesend mit sand zu bewerfen um die folie nicht zu sehen.*hab ich bei thias gesehen*
das nadelflies wollte ich in den ufergraben mit einlegen wo dann steine draufkommen um es zementieren zu können.
zieht das wasser durch die kapilarwirkung dann bis hoch zum ablauf oder bleibt es unterhalb stehn wenn ich die matte unterhalb des überlaufes abschneide??
und zum schluss wollt ich noch wissen was ihr an fliesdicke und welche folie ihr empfelen könnt??
vielen dank für antworten
gruss simon


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

wenn man schon nicht genug Platz für den Teich hat, dann klaut einem der Ufergraben noch mehr davon. 
Und er bringt für die Stabilität des Systems nix.... nur für die Optik.
Sind denn die Steine, die nach dem in Mörtel verlegten Pflastersteinen kommen (nach inne gesehen) auch schon fest oder könntest Du die notfalls wieder rausbekommen?
Dann wäre ein Übergang, wie bei Jochen möglich.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=36539

EDIT: Und hier noch ein Link zu einem Fachbeitrag-Entwurf: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5686


----------



## simon (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo annett
meinst du die inneren steine wieder rausnehmen,folie bis oberkante an die pflastersteine und dann die umrandung wieder von innen dagegen??
das könnte ich machen,wird sich mein papa zwar ärgern aber bevor ihm langweilig wird,wärs ne gute lösung 
müsste dann aber trotzdem ne flachzone aussenrum machen aber die kann schmaler ausfallen.wenn du das so meinst wie ich es verstehe isses ne suuuuppper idee.
vielen dank für den tip 
gruss simon
p.s. gibts hier eigentlich ne suchtberatung???
glaube bin hobby-gartenteich.de süchtig geworden


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hi Simon,



> meinst du die inneren steine wieder rausnehmen,folie bis oberkante an die pflastersteine und dann die umrandung wieder von innen dagegen??


Bingo.  

Mach die Sumpfzone nicht zu schmal, es sei denn Ihr baut noch irgendwo einen Pflanzenfilter/bewachsenen Bodenfilter.
Irgendwo müssen die Pflanzen ihren Platz finden.


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hi Simon,

für die Suchtberatung im Forum ist unser 

*Doc*

zuständig.


----------



## simon (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

jaja wer den schaden hat,braucht für den spott nicht sorgen!!


----------



## simon (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

haalllllllooooo
morgen gibbet 30 grad hier und ich muss erst um 16 uhr arbeiten,was mach ich bis dahin??
hmmm
ich fang an zu buddeln genau was sonst
hab schön trainiert die woche und schonmal 6kubik aussm garten geschaufelt 
aber nu zum thema
hat noch jemand nen folientipp??
was soll ich nehmen welche sorte und welche dicke??
wie dick das vlies??
auch wenns nur tips wärn,ich kann se brauchen!!
gruss simon


----------



## A6er (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hi Simon,

habe gerade gesehen, dass Du aus Reilingen kommst. Ich komme aus Wiesloch und bin auch gerade am buddeln. Da brauchst kein Fitnesstudio mehr, gelle  

Soweit ich informiert bin, müsste eine 1.0mm Folie für das, was wir vorhaben völlig reichen.
Das Flies sollte wohl, je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit ca. 5mm Dick sein. Ich denke, 5mm ist wohl "Allround-Kompatibel" es sei denn, du hast nur Spitze Steine im "Loch", dann würde ich lieber 10mm Flies nehmen, falls Du mal in den Teich reinsteigen willst...

Aber, wie gesagt, bin auch Anfänger und vielleicht weis es jemand besser hier  

Also, "nachbarschaftliche" Grüße nach Reilingen


----------



## simon (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

servus a6er*haste auch nen namen??*
jo denn trennen uns ja nichmal 10km,dann wünsch ich dir gutes gelingen!!!!
mal sehn wie weit ich komm morgen bis ich zur ikea muss.
welche art der folie a6er  pvc oder kautschuk oder???
und 1mmlangt? mal sehn was die anderen raten
denn mal gut schaufel
gruss simon
p.s.kies bekommste alles was das herz begehrt in altlussheim in der riesigen kiesgrube


----------



## A6er (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*



			
				xschnullerx schrieb:
			
		

> servus a6er*haste auch nen namen??*
> jo denn trennen uns ja nichmal 10km,dann wünsch ich dir gutes gelingen!!!!
> mal sehn wie weit ich komm morgen bis ich zur ikea muss.
> welche art der folie a6er  pvc oder kautschuk oder???
> ...



Jo, mein Name ist Rüdiger  

Altlussheim?
Wo ist die denn genau?
Kann ich da einfach hinfahren und mir ein paar Mörtelkübel vollhauen?  
Vielen Dank für den Tipp  

Kautschuk ist wohl der Benz unter den Folien.
Soll angeblich fast Faltenfrei verlegbar sein und länger halten (wird daher auch oft für Schwimmteiche empfohlen).
Ist aber halt teurer, wobei es für 1qm im Netz auch schon für ca. EUR 7,- gibt. Bin daher auch am überlegen, was ich nehme....


----------



## simon (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo rüdiger*dat is doch gleich viiieeeellll persönlicher*
also  wiesloch walldorf reilingen neulussheim altlussheim  in altlussheim  richtung rheinhausen halten zwischen drin ist dat kieswerk
und da kannste dir eimerweise,kübelweise,schubkarrenweise,anhängerweise,lkwweise oder sogar schiffsweise kies holen
ab 7 uhr geöffnet bis 12uhr
kieswerk krieger
gruss simon


----------



## A6er (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Danke Simon!!!
Bleibt nur die Frage, wieviel ich eigentlich benötige.
sollte es sich um Tonnen handeln, müsste ich ein paar 10x hinfahren 

Na ja, wir werden sehen....

Gute Nacht und viel Geduld und Power morgen beim buddeln


----------



## Ulumulu (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Zusammen

Also wegen der Folie.
Ich selber habe Kautschuk (EPDM) Folie.
Das sie sich faltenfreier verlegen lässt mag ich bezweifeln. 
Falten bilden sich da genau so wie bei der PVC Folie. 

Vorteil bei EPDM ist, es ist Langlebiger, UV beständig, Weichmacherfrei und Elastischer (Auch bei geringen Temperaturen).

Nachteil bei EPDM: es ist Teurer, und schwerer und aufwendiger zu verkleben wenn man mehrere Folien aus EPDM Verbinden will.

PVC Folie Vorteile: es ist billiger, lässt sich relativ gut verkleben oder verschweißen und man kann es mit richtigem Werkzeug und guter Erfahrung faltenfrei in das Loch „einschweißen“. 

Nachteile bei PVC Folie: Nicht UV Beständig bei direkter Sonnenbestrahlung, Lässt sich nur wenn es wärmer ist gut verlegen, enthält Weichmacher  und ist nicht so elastisch wie EPDM.

Im Prinzip ist es nur eine Kostenfrage, beide Folien sind gut geeignet für den Teichbau. 
Bei PVC Folie auf jeden fall 1mm Stärke nehmen.
Wenn man es allerdings richtig machen will und es für längere Zeit auch so lässt würde ich EPDM empfehlen.
Und beim Vlies nicht so Sparsam sein.


----------



## simon (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo alle
hab abgefangen und mal aus demozwecken den rand oben mitgemacht
um eure meinung dazu zu hören  
is das ok so??
ich will den mit kies auffüllen und dann fiendlinge oben an dem sandstein entlang legen als abschluss
 
bis denn  gruss simon


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hallo Simon,

das sollte so funktionieren.
Ich würde aber als Pflanzsubstrat feinen Kies empfehlen und keinen 16-32er. Im groben Kies sammelt sich zu schnell Mulm und dadurch siedeln sich gern Fadenalgen an.


----------



## simon (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo annett
danke für die antwort
eigentlich wollte ich deinen vorschlag so umsetzen wie du das geschrieben hast,
aber dann fiel mir ein das auf der hinteren wand nix zum wegmachen ist.
deswegen der umschwung,zu der variante.
da ich täglich das ganze forum durchlese,finde ich viele viele denkanstösse zu denen ich mal wieder eure meinung benötige
diese wären:
1.hab ich heute gelesen das jemand mit kleber die folie über ne mauerkrone geklebt hat.kann ich meine folie auch an den sandstein kleben??oder vieleicht lieber mit ner metallschiene andübeln?oder hebt das einfach per kiesschüttung?
2.habe den super beitrag mit der ufergestaltung von thias schon öfters gelesen/bilder geschaut
nun habe ich mir überlegt das ich das auch so machen will
nur würd ich gern  flies/folie/flies machen  und das dann mit zement einschlämmen und dann mörtelschicht+sandanwurf
soll ich da trasszement nehmen?
wenn ich die folie gelegt habe,muss ich dann erst den teich komplett auffüllen bzgl.des setzens der folie  oder folie  auslegen und ohne befüllung die wände zementieren??
soll ich zusätzlich zum flies eventuell noch ein gewebe  in die mörtelschicht zur stabilisierung miteinbringen?
und nun noch ein 3. punkt
beim folie auslegen wird es falten geben.ist das schlecht für die folie  oder nur für die optik?
weil ich gelesen habe das manche die danach verkleben?
soll ich dann die folie lieber zerschneiden und anschliesend faltenfrei verkleben??
also bitte entschuldigt diese vielen vielen fragen,aber beim graben ist soviel zeit zum nachdenken und umso mehr fragen hab ich deshalb.
will halt einfach soviele fehler wie möglich vermeiden:beeten: 
bitte nicht 
gruss simon


----------



## simon (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

hallo+hüüüüüülllllffffffffeeee ruf
meine folie ist an einer stelle leider 5 cm zu kurz
es ist eine epdm-folie
kann ich dad mit innotec ein stück drankleben??
bitte um antwort     
gruss simon


----------



## Frank (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau*

Hi Simon,

also mit Innotex ist da nicht viel. :? 
EPDM ist ja Kautschukfolie. Lies mal folgenden Link. Leider gibt es keine Bilder mehr dazu.


----------

